# Neo Mag



## Muppet (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok. Thread search results in nadda. 

NeoMag

Anybody have experience with this? When I'm not playing Narcan musical stretcher, I EDC a glock 19. I've been experimenting with different options for extra mag carry, most are too bulky, then I saw this. The idea is that it fits in support side pocket, hidden, minimalistic but enough to support the double stack mag, keep it secure but easy to deploy. It has good feed back, so, I picked one up.

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 20, 2018)

Couldn't ya shove a couple up your mangina?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 20, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Couldn't ya shove a couple up your mangina?



No, smart ass. I have sand up there now. 🤔☺

M.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey Brother, if it works for you it's good. Practice mag-changes with it. Then the next time some HSLD Special Ops Weather Weenie makes a remark you can intimidate him with your John Wick stylin.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> *Neo* stylin.



Fixed it for You!


----------

